# Rizwanur Rehman was brutally murdered. Help the poor family get justice!



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2007)

*lovesragpicker.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/rizwanur-2.jpg *lovesragpicker.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/rizwanur.jpg





> He was my teacher. I was a student at Arena Multimedia and Rizwan sir taught us Adobe Photoshop and stuff. He was a very jovial person, always very helpful and was loved by every single student. He had a special affection for me. Whenever he used to demonstrate effects on text, he’d use “Aayush Arya” as the sample text (or sometimes, being a fan of Ram Gopal Verma, he’d use “RGV”).
> 
> I could not believe my ears when one of my former classmates informed me that Rizwan sir was dead and that he had been brutally murdered. It was a shock of gigantic proportions. The sheer pain and anger I’d felt at that moment cannot be expressed in words. I’ve not even deleted his name from the address book on my phone and the one text message he once sent me (telling me that he liked the new Spider-Man movie) has now become the first “Saved Message” on my cellphone. Meager though they are, they still serve as tiny remembrances for the great person who’d once existed in my life and whom I’ve now lost forever.
> 
> ...




He was murdered. He was first assaulted and then ruthlessly pushed in front of an oncoming train. Why? For falling in love and daring to marry a girl, one whose parents were strictly against such a relationship because his social and financial status was much inferior to theirs and because he was a muslim.

*It only takes a second. Please digg this!*​

To read up the whole story of his murder, visit this page: Life…is elsewhere, not here: Rizwanur Rehman

And this one too.


His orkut profile and deviantART homepage.

If you really want to help, post this same thing on every Indian forum you visit, blog about it, refer the digg page to people. Spreading an awareness about this issue on the national level will help us get justice for sir and hopefully, prevent such sins from happening in future. Together we can make a difference. Please support me on this one! Thank you!

*Update: Please spare a moment to sign this petition.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

Dugg !!!!



Really a SAD story


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry 4 him..
R.I.P Rizwan..


----------



## int86 (Oct 1, 2007)

Me as a Indian feel shame


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2007)

One student posted in his scrapbook on 18th September:





> Happy Vishwakarma Day Sir...
> Sab Kheriat hai to ?


Little did he know that the person whose health he was so worried about had already been dead for two days.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

this is really really sad 

there was a thread somewhere: "I am ashamed of india's traditions/customs" or something like that. to that i'd like to say, i'm ashamed of living in a society that does this: 





> He* was murdered*. He was first *assaulted* and then *ruthlessly* *pushed* in *front* of an *oncoming* *train.* Why? For *falling in love* and daring to *marry a girl*, one whose parents were strictly against such a relationship because his *social and financial status* was much inferior to theirs and because he was a *muslim*.


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ sick man .... thats just sick ....


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

veerrry sad


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gandhi thought that this nation was slave to Britishers, little did he ever thought that we are slaves of our own social system.

I wonder that great man could not understand few basic things about our nation.

Its a shame to our social system/police system/& the political goons who rule this country & above all to the people who let the system function like this.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

Dugg..


----------



## narangz (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel ashamed of Indian customs & I am no longer proud of being an Indian. Why should I be?
Is this Shining India?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

realy sad.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 1, 2007)

Now just wait a minute, Vishwakarma Day in September, does it not come after Diwali!

Not that I am undermining the death or something but may be this fallacy could be of some help.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I wonder that great man could not understand few basic


 when he was alive, things were different. its no use blaming him. we are to blame ourselves!

offtopic: yes, vishwakarma day comes during diwali.


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sad, indeed. May his soul R.I.P.


----------



## lalam (Oct 1, 2007)

Dugg here too......Hmmmm i'm speechless.......R.I.P.


----------



## karnivore (Oct 1, 2007)

And imagine, the police commissioner even went a step further. When asked why did police interfere in  a private affair, he bluntly replied, " Then who would ? PWD ?"

What more can u expect from a force which is run by such a dumbass.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

He actually commented on Sir's "social and financial status" and its disparity with the Todis'. When asked whether he thought Sir would have survived had the police handled this case in a more professional manner, his reply was an offhanded, "That's your problem."

The sheer audacity of it is driving me nuts.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

Very sad news.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 2, 2007)

have no word to say  a sad but real story


----------



## chesss (Oct 2, 2007)

Dugg..
Also say no to religion!!!


----------



## narangz (Oct 2, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> He actually commented on Sir's "social and financial status" and its disparity with the Todis'. When asked whether he thought Sir would have survived had the police handled this case in a more professional manner, his reply was an offhanded, "That's your problem."
> 
> The sheer audacity of it is driving me nuts.



WTF!!!! your problem? who the hell is he? where are human rights organisation activists? man, people should protest but peacefully. are you listening SC?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

People are already protesting. A lot of agitation is going on in Kolkata over this issue. I hope this case gets solved and the Rehman family gets the justice they deserve.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 2, 2007)

@Arya...this is really sad boss  n to say we live in a _secular_ state


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

Such corrupt Police officials.I feel like doing a rang de basanti here.Kill the bastards one by one,all of them. 
And all this happened in a city like calcutta.This is so sick.


----------



## karnivore (Oct 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I hope this case gets solved and the Rehman family gets the *justice* they deserve.


 
There is a high probability that the fate of this "case" will be the same as with hundreds of cases in India. It will become cold. Within a few days, the media will find another issue and forget about this one and this incident will die a fast death in public memory.

May be a couple of guys will be made the scape goat, who will take the fall to save their superiors, and then everything will be normal, until the next big thing.

"Justice" - my foot. When was the last time anybody got justice in India ?


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 3, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## codred (Oct 3, 2007)

very sad... RIP...


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

the guy had big friends ... sourav ganguly's family member was a friend and had played a part in introducing the guy and the girl's parents if im not mistaken ... its all over the news ... cnn-ibn is following it dont know abt other channels


----------



## karnivore (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ Yep Snehashish Ganguly, Saurav's elder brother introduced Todi, the father of the bride, to the police commissioner, who, BTW is the head honcho of CAB.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoa! I did not know that. So, is this news on national channels?


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ cnn-ibn ... dont know abt other channels ... but nothing is news unless its on aaj tak


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## spironox (Oct 4, 2007)

may his soul rest in peace


----------



## narangz (Oct 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ cnn-ibn ... dont know abt other channels ... but nothing is news unless its on aaj tak



Ok its news now! Saw it on Aaj Tak


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

yea there was a picture in TOI too.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 5, 2007)

Superb! If it's not properly solved even now, then there is no justice to be had in this country.


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> Ok its news now! Saw it on Aaj Tak


u see aaj tak


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 5, 2007)

f&^k the system, de government, de police. india is a hell to live in.


----------



## narangz (Oct 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> u see aaj tak



haha  i searched for aaj tak... didnt know if it existed on my tv... i prefer watching ndtv, cnn. star and aaj tak sucks...


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

realy sad 
RIP


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

2 police officers suspended and bengal cm criticized police commisioners role in the incident


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 5, 2007)

kichu hobe na, kichu hobe na criticize and suspend kore.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW atleast this one is going in the right direction.But don't let the spark down.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a candle burning here, in front of St. Xavier's college. The students and other people there won't let it go out till the family gets justice.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

From Today's TOI:
*Rizwanur death:Family trashes CID's suicide theory*
...family is furious that the CID's interim report has hinted at suicide and given the clean chit to the accused police officers without even questioning the two deputy commissioners who allegedly threatened Rizwanur....................A family friend in Canada has already lodged a complaint with the Amnesty International.Friends from across the world are sending mail in support of the bereaved family.And an SMS campaign for justice is gaining momentum.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I read this too today. How dare they! Bastards! 

A CBI enquiry should be brought into effect.


----------



## narangz (Oct 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> There's a candle burning here, in front of St. Xavier's college. The students and other people there won't let it go out till the family gets justice.



Now that's what I call the power of Youth. RDB effect? Anyway the Youth can change India. I pray that the family gets justice. Arya, even you deserve credit for bringing this topic here and at digg.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea only CBI can do justice to this.CID is even more corrupted than Police department.


----------



## int86 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now telecasting live discussing on NDTV


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

right now ??


----------



## int86 (Oct 7, 2007)

Telecast is over now.
Its was from 8pm to 9 PM om NDTV english and from 7:30 Pm to 8 Pm on NDTV Hindi.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 7, 2007)

A couple of quotes from an article in _The Telegraph_:





> The anger of the people this time has a defined focus, it is potentially constructive. The focus was created by the wise young man who died. That is his legacy to the city. Without his detailed record given to the human rights organisation that made it public through the media, the anger would not have found such clear expression. Used to unquestioned bullying and its corollary of complete disdain for the people it treats as stupid, the establishment probably did not expect this exposure. Rizwanur left no scope for doubt about his own experience.





> It is significant enough that the tragedy is not being perceived as an injustice to the member of a particular religion, but to a decent, hardworking, loving and law-abiding human being.



*Please spare a moment to sign this petition.*


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

whats happening , what kind of secular state is ours??

hindu hate muslims, muslims hate hindus'
even further there caste system
its all divided society

why can't we just live in true spirit of humanity 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Yea only CBI can do justice to this.CID is even more corrupted than Police department.


every body from Top to bottom are corrupted
even i,you and we:S

sounds painful but true

the only hope is media, they are real people help us get justice



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> A couple of quotes from an article in _The Telegraph_:
> 
> *Please spare a moment to sign this petition.*


signed
from how much did you knew him?


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 8, 2007)

Really sad thing to happen in a secular country


this news is on cricinfo as well

Jagmohan Dalmiya's supporters are taking up the issue against Dada senior

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/314245.html


----------



## iMav (Oct 8, 2007)

man this is taking political turns .... its spiralling into a big issue .... arya wen are u gonna come on tv ?

PS: signed ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

Signed.



> whats happening , what kind of secular state is ours??
> 
> hindu hate muslims, muslims hate hindus'
> even further there caste system
> ...


Dude you are missing here something.This uproar has been free of religion issue till now which is something not seen before.We do not see Rizwanur as a Muslin who was killed but as a normal good,caring,and young guy killed brutally .Now this is a major difference.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Signed.
> 
> 
> Dude you are missing here something.This uproar has been free of religion issue till now which is something not seen before.We do not see Rizwanur as a Muslin who was killed but as a normal good,caring,and young guy killed brutally .Now this is a major difference.




I copy that 
I also do see no difference between two religions. for me its one god with different forms & names  
i was trying to say that the reason Rizwanur was killed was religous difference with girls family. this may not be the only reason but surely this was one of all the factors that led to incident.

and its really sad
All my condolenced with the family & his wife Priyanka
Rizwanur, May you soul rest in peace
omem


----------



## karnivore (Oct 8, 2007)

Signed



> This uproar has been *free of religion* issue till now which is something not seen before.


 
Thats the magic of Kolkata.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

"This uproar has been free of religion issue till now which is something not seen before."
shud goo on like that


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

I really do hope so.Religion and caste system has been a playground of politicians in India.Our politicians are no better than Britishers after all they too use the same basic tactic of Divide and rule.And IMO Britishers were better then them.



> Thats the magic of Kolkata.


Not only calcutta dude but whole India.This is not localized.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ u rght
hav u seen new Tea add i didnt remeber the name but its a ood add 
to KICkthe Politicians A$$


----------



## int86 (Oct 8, 2007)

^ tata tea Ad


----------



## utsav (Oct 8, 2007)

this topic is getting too hot.i am watching a report on it on Akash Bangla right now on TV. evry day its coming on the news.


----------



## int86 (Oct 8, 2007)

Said by Rizwanur Rehman in his appeal regarding when he last seen his wife:
“We knew perhaps we will never meet again. (We) vowed that if we don’t meet again, we will take our lives.”

Dont it hint at something. Now every field  is open and we have to thing from a scientific point of view.


Can sombody co-relate Lux cozi brand and Todi's. If there is somthing than we must boycott the brand.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> from how much did you knew him?


I knew him for three months or so. But in that short period, he left an imprint on my heart and mind that will forever bear its mark. He was a loving person. He had a special regard for me. He used to ask me to become one of the faculty or skip the course because I did not need it (though he was wrong). The only reason I'd stuck to Arena Multimedia even though I did not particularly like the course was because of Rizwan sir - not my friends, not the other faculty, nothing else. He did not deserve this. Even though he was very poor, he excelled at the best college in Kolkata and passed with flying colours. He was a hard worker. All of Arena's creative advertising was handled by him. I could go on and on... 

He used to love movies. I used to show him high definition movies and he was awed. He loved my Mac. And he had this elegant sense of dressing and used to talk with such dignity and intelligence, you'd never have guessed that he was a very poor person. I did not even know this fact until after his death. He was just an awesome person, believe me. I am not just saying this because he is dead now.


Today's issue of _The Telegraph_ has this write-up about his mother:





> *Justice mother's last wish
> 
> Kishwar Jahan's eyes are moist but not weak. She has lost sleep but not strength. Rizwanur Rehman's mother will fight for justice till the last breath in her frail body.*
> 
> ...


It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I knew him for three months or so. But in that short period, he left an imprint on my heart and mind that will forever bear its mark. He was a loving person. He had a special regard for me. He used to ask me to become one of the faculty or skip the course because I did not need it (though he was wrong). The only reason I'd stuck to Arena Multimedia even though I did not particularly like the course was because of Rizwan sir - not my friends, not the other faculty, nothing else. He did not deserve this. Even though he was very poor, he excelled at the best college in Kolkata and passed with flying colours. He was a hard worker. All of Arena's creative advertising was handled by him. I could go on and on...
> 
> He used to love movies. I used to show him high definition movies and he was awed. He loved my Mac. And he had this elegant sense of dressing and used to talk with such dignity and intelligence, you'd never have guessed that he was a very poor person. I did not even know this fact until after his death. He was just an awesome person, believe me. I am not just saying this because he is dead now.
> 
> ...


thats really sad
the effect multiplies in many fold when you know the person more closely
then the feeling changes in anger rather than sadness


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

man this is making me UPSET 
very sad......... 

$#$#% POLITICANS


----------



## kirangp (Oct 10, 2007)

Signed mate...May his soul rest in peace and I hope his family gets justice


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope *WE* get Justice.


----------



## harpoon (Oct 17, 2007)

Justice !!!!! Police Commissiner Has Been Transferred An Hour Ago, Alongwith Other Two.may Rizwanur's Soul Rest In Peace.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2007)

harpoon said:
			
		

> Justice !!!!! Police Commissiner Has Been Transferred An Hour Ago, Alongwith Other Two.may Rizwanur's Soul Rest In Peace.


Also CBi enquiry has been Ordered by High Court
some relief for the family


----------



## swarnadeep (Oct 21, 2007)

Well a little ray of hope since the CBI FIR mentions "todi & others".i wonder what next?is it just to buy time?


----------



## int86 (Oct 21, 2007)

We must boycott Lux Cozi brand


----------



## nix (Oct 21, 2007)

^why lux cozi?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 21, 2007)

Because Todi is the owner. I have already boycotted it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 21, 2007)

I just hope this case doesn't fade away like countless such others


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

the protests seeing outside for justice for the murdered.but inside many are orthodox reg original incident.there is a old thread here where in England Hindu,sikh girls ko pyar ke chakkar me bhasake conversion karte hein kuch log!  no answers,reg this.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 22, 2007)

So sad ... but reverse had happened ..not even it came in News ...


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

twist in the tale i guess arya u can start wearing ur lux banyan .... daughter givs father clean chit


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Mahatama Rizawanur Amar rahien ... Rizwanur was even greater national hero than Lal bahudur shastri and Netaji Subash chandra Bose ..

Since govt using full state machinery for rizwanur from police , CID to CBI 
and for shastri ji and Netaji , govt even didn't bother to entertain to inquiry in their death conspiracy 

Long live psuedo Indians and India


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

relax yaar ...


----------



## karnivore (Oct 24, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Well Mahatama Rizawanur Amar rahien ... Rizwanur was even greater national hero than Lal bahudur shastri and Netaji Subash chandra Bose ..
> 
> Since govt using full state machinery for rizwanur from police , CID to CBI
> and for shastri ji and Netaji , govt even didn't bother to entertain to inquiry in their death conspiracy
> ...


 
It is not hard to figure out your innuendo, and probably, in a way, you are right. Maybe this tragedy wouldn't have snowballed into something so big, had the situation being of vice-versa in nature.

But lets not get into the politics of it and hope, justice is done to his family.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> twist in the tale i guess arya u can start wearing ur lux banyan .... daughter givs father clean chit


Of course she does. I knew this would happen. Which daughter would want to see her father be charged and punished for murder?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 26, 2007)

Rizwanur and Sohrabuudin Super heroes of india


----------



## aryayush (Oct 26, 2007)

Who is Sohrabuudin? And was that a lame joke?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 26, 2007)

Sohrabuddin is that MLA/MP guy, involved in murder, I spose.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 26, 2007)

The CBI has uncovered a letter written and signed by both Rizwan Sir and Mrs. Priyanka Rehman which says that they suspect that Ashok Todi might resort to using criminal help to harm them and in case anything happens to any of them, he is to be held responsible.

Does someone really still think that this has even a tiny little chance of being a suicide?


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2007)

no point man the wife has changed her statement and given a clean chit to her father ....


----------



## int86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Said by Rizwanur Rehman in his appeal regarding when he last seen his wife:
“We knew perhaps we will never meet again. (We) vowed that if we don’t meet again, we will take our lives.”

aryayush said:
"The CBI has uncovered a letter written and signed by both Rizwan Sir and Mrs. Priyanka Rehman which says that they suspect that Ashok Todi might resort to using criminal help to harm them and in case anything happens to any of them, he is to be held responsible."

Dont it hint at something. Now every field is open and we have to thing from a scientific point of view.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

Rizwanur's email password has been cracked by CBI.This+his hard disks may yield some important clues.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 26, 2007)

CBI cracked the email password, Damn, that is ruddy brilliant!


----------

